# XBOX One Controller problem



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2022)

Hi Guys,

Since last week my XBOX one controller right thumbstick is drifting up (Y axis) on its own by 71% (Check screenshot below)

Can I repair it or Should I buy a new controller ? _Warranty is over._


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2022)

I have never opened my controller yet so I dont know how to fix this. But Here's a video suggestion


----------



## khalil1210 (May 19, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since last week my XBOX one controller right thumbstick is drifting up (Y axis) on its own by 71% (Check screenshot below)
> 
> ...


how to check this


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2022)

Repair it on your own. I have done it for 360 controllers. TAKE IT SLOW!
I think amazon has replacement parts.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2022)

I opened it yesterday and saw the above video. But it will need soldering and removing the potentiometer which requires precision and technician abilities. May be I will outsource this job to a technician 

Another thing Can I use PS5 controller in PC ? Will it have same good experience like XBOX controller ? Heard that PS5 controllers are long lasting that XBOX controllers.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> how to check this


Install Gamepad tester from windows store


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Repair it on your own. I have done it for 360 controllers. TAKE IT SLOW!
> I think amazon has replacement parts.


I have 1 X360 controller which has drifting issue and some buttons and trigger not working. Do you have any idea if I need to solder anything to repair this old X360 constollers?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2022)

^^Yes you will have to replace the faulty cubes and other faulty components. Needs removing and soldering


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I have 1 X360 controller which has drifting issue and some buttons and trigger not working. Do you have any idea if I need to solder anything to repair this old X360 constollers?


yup, it requires desoldering and replacing. the replacement kits are actually quite cheap in aliexpress but amazon sellers will fleece you.


----------

